# Old darkroom chemicals



## hannahers (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all! I have some old chemicals, trying to decide whether or not to experiment with them in my home darkroom. They are

-Kodak Microdol-X developer
-Kodak fixer
-Kodak Dektol developer

They are all in paper bags (sealed, never been opened) and I have no idea how old they are. I got them from the man selling me his sink for my darkroom. All powder. I'm not even sure how to use them if they are still usable, so advice on that is also appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bynx (Dec 21, 2010)

If the chemicals have been sealed they might just work. No problem with the fixer but the Developers are what might be a problem. For some recipes on using Microdol X with certain films go here FilmDev | Recipes using developer Kodak Microdol-X
It gives a good very fine grain. Dektol is good for beginners and easy to use. More flexible than Microdol as to development times.


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 22, 2010)

Microdol is for film, Dektol is for paper and of course we all know what fixer is. 

I've used old unopened Kodak checmicals (10 or more yrs old) with good results. If the Mcriodol or Dektol powder is black in th package, it's bad, maybe pin holes in he bag. If it's a straw brown, it'll will still work just fine. 

Fixer tends to become a rock when old, throw it out unless it;'s still a nice fine dry  powder, then use it up.


----------



## erkh (Jan 4, 2011)

When you buy that stuff ?


----------

